# Why are red whiskered bulbul not more popular in the UK



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

these birds are amazing but in the UK they are very rarely seen, it is such a shame as they are such a rewarding bird to keep, in Asia it is a culture raising and training them.
They range in price from £40-£20'000
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqpcEcX8PqM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvHJgr7NB9Q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4QH8V1UvmA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fCzwT5cI40&list=PLD769D1E62D53D3B7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxFDRNa1ANg


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

I've never seen them for sale in the UK so availability would certainly be an issue.

Also, as far as keeping them in the house as pet birds - what would their suitability be? Do they make good pets? I think generally the birds that are more commonly kept in the UK are the ones that are suitable as pets. I think they have a nectar diet don't they? I have lories and they are probably not very popular due to the expensive diet and the mess. RWB's wouldn't be considered the most attractive of birds to keep as a pet (compared to the many species of readily available parrots) so that would probably have an influence too I guess.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

...because they cost 20 grand maybe?


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

There are quite a number kept and bred in the uk each year,average price £250pr.You will get a lot more info on FSSUK not a reptile site !!!!.

Roy.


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Myjb23 said:


> I've never seen them for sale in the UK so availability would certainly be an issue.
> 
> Also, as far as keeping them in the house as pet birds - what would their suitability be? Do they make good pets? I think generally the birds that are more commonly kept in the UK are the ones that are suitable as pets. I think they have a nectar diet don't they? I have lories and they are probably not very popular due to the expensive diet and the mess. RWB's wouldn't be considered the most attractive of birds to keep as a pet (compared to the many species of readily available parrots) so that would probably have an influence too I guess.


There main diet is softbill food with some fruit and insects not nectar,although they will take some as a treat.

Roy.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

tengalms said:


> There main diet is softbill food with some fruit and insects not nectar,although they will take some as a treat.
> 
> Roy.


yes your right, they are quite easy to feed, i feed them packet dried food from Thailand and fruit.

They are a hell of a lot more interesting that most birds for sale in the uk for the same price range.

Would be really cool to see them more readily available in the UK.


----------

